# Bleeding 7 days after ovulation



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ladies
This is my first post on here and I would really appreciate your thoughts.
I am on my first cycle od clolmid. I had scans on day 10 & 13. On day 13 I had three follicles 30mm 25mm & 20mm and nurse thought I would ovulate in next 24-48 hours. I Think I ovulated on day 14. On day 17 I had another scan which also indicated I had ovulated. I did go for a day 21 blood test but haven't had the results then later on day 21 I started bleeding. At first it was quite light so I thought maybe implantation but today (day 22) it has been heavy all day so now I am starting to wonder if this is AF  . Have had cramps and sore boobs all week but initially put it down to ovulation. Now I don't know whats going on and don't know if I should start taking clomid again as I am on a day 2 - 6 tx.

Has anyone had anything similar happen?

Thanks 

Chilly x


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi Chilly

Unfortunately clomid can do   things to us       
Can I ask a few questions to see if  we can work out what is happening 
How long are your cycles normally?
Is this bleed as much as you normally bleed during AF?

It could poss be a bleed that some people experience at ov or implant or even down to rather 'excitable' BMS  

I would suggest that if it continues quite heavy you need to have a chat with your consult/nurse


----------



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Shellebelle

Thanks for your reply.

Cycles are normally 28-32 days. Am pretty regular, clomid was prescribed due to unexplained infertility. Bleed yesterday was heavy (heavier than AF) and then today nothing  .

Have decided to hold off taking tablets and ring clinic tomorrow cos feel thats something not right. 

Chilly


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Ooo that does sound weird, I'm sure it's nothing to worry about but I would suggest that you have a word with your clinic to make sure


----------



## Chilly (Mar 26, 2009)

Well I have spoke to Nurse and progesterone was only 4.5 so not good and def looks like bleeding was AF.

Have to wait for next cycle and get tested all over again.

Now I have convinced myself I have a Luteal Phase Defect and am off to get myself some B6 vitamin tablets.

Gutted cos all early signs were so good . Hey ho


----------

